# installing a ceiling fan with light



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

strathd said:


> Uh... Thanks. Post deleted. Think I was pinting that night.


You can not do that!!!!!

Now all the post after the fact make NO SENSE!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm bailing out.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The ceiling fan you're trying to hang, what's the weight limit on the box say?
> 
> You need to post this question about black and white wires on a different website.
> 
> May I suggest: http://www.diychatroom.com/index.php


 before i screw up let me get this right "no free help for HO 's on this site


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Try this DIY*

http://www.instructables.com/id/Flux-Capacitor/


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

ampman said:


> before i screw up let me get this right "no free help for HO 's on this site


Yes, those are the general rules. I'm surprised this thread hasn't been deleted. The DIY link I posted is a site hosted by Nathan, the same guy that runs this website.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Yes, those are the general rules. I'm surprised this thread hasn't been deleted. The DIY link I posted is a site hosted by Nathan, the same guy that runs this website.


 thanks:thumbsup:


----------

